# GE oven.



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals, our GE over hob oven/microwave has died  , can any one say where to buy a new/ used one?? It"s a GE jvm 1490. Thanks for any advice.  Pablo.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*try the net !!*

Hiya, 
Although we have an RV our microwave is not a GE....have you tried googling ???
Best of luck....jenny


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

is it suspended from the unit above the hob or is it in a housing? and how old is it? the basic problem with american microwaves is that they don't tend to last as long as they should due to the difference in mains frequency, ours being 50 hz and the american being 60hz. I may possibly be able to help if I can find a supplier in the usa.
Dunc.


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, trying the net , spoke to Linda C, cant" understand why its gone , as it was fine last year. Nothing works, not even the clock! It is an over hob unit with built in extractor, "02 model, or at least the rv is. It"s getting power so...??? Cheers for now , I"ll keep looking. Pablo.


----------

